# Need a glove recc.



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fly low ridge glove


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Argo said:


> Fly low ridge glove


in the same vein:

kinco 901


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

I got Columbia gloves for like $25 bucks online. Omni-heat, waterproof, had a strap that looked nice. Works.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

acoolazn said:


> I got Columbia gloves for like $25 bucks online. Omni-heat, waterproof, had a strap that looked nice. Works.


You got a link? That price point is perfect. Can skip the research.

Otherwise, what's the story with Dakine Cobra?
DAKINE Cobra Glove - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Fly low ridge glove are about $50
FlyLow Gear Ridge Glove - Ski Gloves | Backcountry.com

Kinco are about $25
http://www.amazon.com/Ski-Gloves-Small-Kinco-901-S/dp/B004L17I8Q

Will either require wool liners?
I want warm gloves


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

no liners needed for any of em, but also an easy thing to keep in a pocket while you ride..

cobra's will last you a really long time unless you're pretty much living in them. a tried and true glove, it has gore-tex (mo' waterproof) and is a little more refined than flylows or kincos which are basically insulated work gloves. ***80% of patrollers and lifties worldwide wear kincos or flylows.

















***this statistic is not a real statistic, but a fake statistic added for an additional 73% of gravitas.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry to hijack, but I didn't want to make another thread on this. Would gloves like these be good for normal riding, on piste. Temps won't get that cold, max -5C, I have regular gloves as well if it gets colder. Just looking for slimmer low profile gloves. Also, would one of those really thin gloves underneath work well or not? Not sure what they're called.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't beat Flylow or Kinco work gloves. I have a pair of glove and mitts each. Any more glove is overkill for me personally.

I run hot.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm gonna look into the Kinco 910s.

But, the Kinco 901 are leather.
That means they're not waterproof.
They seem like great winter gloves, but can they handle snowboarding???

Is there a difference between Kinco 901 vs. Kinco FROST BREAKER 901 ?

Lots of reviews, and I like that they're more "casual"
and can be used for general winter use, 
unlike those techno sport snowboard gloves.

The Fly Low are too weird looking for me.
They're like gardening gloves or something.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Funny the Kinco's came up, I just bought a knockoff of the 901t (mitten).

Let me save you some reading on them. If you want a glove version, you want the 94hk. General consensus is the 901's have too much leather on them and are difficult to use your fingers.

You also want sno seal to waterproof them. You'll have to rub it in then bake them at 175 to get the leather to absorb the sno seal. Do this twice process twice, or until the gloves no longer absorb sno seal. Good to go from there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*leather snowgloves come treated dumbfucks*



Argo said:


> Fly low ridge glove





ShredLife said:


> in the same vein:
> 
> kinco 901





snowklinger said:


> Can't beat Flylow or Kinco work gloves. I have a pair of glove and mitts each. Any more glove is overkill for me personally.
> 
> I run hot.





SawTheLight said:


> I'm gonna look into the Kinco 910s.
> 
> But, the Kinco 901 are leather.
> That means they're not waterproof.
> ...


you are retarded. do not post any more questions about anything.

guys representing 15k posts and hundreds of days a year spell it out for you in plain engrish.

seriousry.

Hestra GTX or nothing for you.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ I know there's no snow... but chill dude. He was just asking about the mentioned gloves.

After a quick search, the difference between the 901's and the 901 Frost bite is that the frost bite is a newer version, and instead of the usual revivex water proofing treatment (basically useless) they feature a nikwax waterproofing treatment similar to the effects you'll get from sno seal.

Sounds like it may save you a step to get the frost bite, but either way you'll need to buy some sno seal to reapply as necessary.

But again keep in mind that most people don't like the 901's because they don't provide enough dexterity. 94hk's are the ones most people seem to prefer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i'm not very serious, its not like any real snowboarding gets done on the interwebs.

gloves work.

op's thought process on said gloves is irrelevant.

retreating leather gloves is cool too. pretty easy to put on gloves, spooge, rubadub.

usually by the time mine need that, the inside already stinks and that's why I buy awesome cheap gloves like this.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

If you don't have long freaky fingers you might want to take a look at POW gloves.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

Jibfreak said:


> most people don't like the 901's because they don't provide enough dexterity. 94hk's are the ones most people seem to prefer.


Are the 94hk's less padded and therefore less warm than the 901 ?


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

The Kinco 94HK's are much harder to find


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SawTheLight said:


> The Kinco 94HK's are much harder to find


Jesus man, just buy some fucking gloves already.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

If you want warm, get the mitten version. If you want warm gloves with no dexterity (use of your hands) get the 901's.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

I ordered the Levis 901's.

For general winter use, you rarely need dexterity.

For snowboarding, just push the strap into the buckle.


----------



## SawTheLight (Nov 29, 2014)

I got these in the first photo. 
They are labelled "Kinco Ski Glove. Heatkeep Termal Lining. 901."

Are these the right kind? 
I don't see those finger reinforcements like in the 2nd photo.
They also seem like a different color.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Burton AK. Any model with goretex. I don't know why Burton's making anything in the AK line non-goretex - this is their premium line and they seem to be dumbing it down.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*those wont work*

better send em back for sure.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

you should totally rock the burton/carhartt colab jacket & pants with those gloves lol
http://www.carhartt-wip.com/news/collaboration/2011/10/burton-x-carhartt


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I was gonna say those look a lot more like my woodcutting gloves than my snowboarding ones. But hey man if they work, what the hell.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> you should totally rock the burton/carhartt colab jacket & pants with those gloves lol
> Burton X Carhartt | Carhartt WIP


I'm diggin those pants...


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

Argo said:


> Fly low ridge glove


Do these keep you hands pretty warm or would I need to pick up some liners as well? When I was out at Vail the week before Xmas, my fingers would be frozen by lunch to the point where it actually made eating lunch difficult, lol.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BarrettDSP said:


> Do these keep you hands pretty warm or would I need to pick up some liners as well? When I was out at Vail the week before Xmas, my fingers would be frozen by lunch to the point where it actually made eating lunch difficult, lol.


Ill use flylow mitt with a liner when its Ca-hold, otherwise the glove is cool.

nice thing about liners if you can find a snug one to go under gloves is that they wick. putting wet or clammy hands back into glove holes suckass.


----------

